# Pnw Rain And Slide Out



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

It's true it does rain here in Washington....occasionally. And it is killing me to bring the the slide out in while wet. It hasn't happened yet, but I know the day will come when it will rain for weeks even months on end. We don't have the option of an enclosed storage or even covered yet. Do they make awnings that extend that far? I've seen them for little windows and side slideout's. But, this king one is a bit exessive. What are you all doing to deal with the problem, if awning's aren't available. Thanks in advance.
Danni


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We slept in our trailer the first night we owned it. We woke up the next morning to pouring rain. Without thinking about it, we retracted the rear slide. Next thing my DW says there's water puddling on the sofa. We ran it back out and I tried to mop it as much as I could, then bring it in. It still dripped some, but not too bad. I don't think we've had to retract it in the rain since. The worst amount of water was what ran out of the window frame drains. There was no easy way to mop it.
I don't know what to suggest, other than to try to catch a break in the rain before you retract the slide.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I used to live in Washington, way back in the day, and yes it does rain there!! But it also rains quite a bit in Upstate New York (seems to be more lately).

Our 25RSS does not have a King Slide, but it does have a rather large Queen Slide. My experience tells me that water does collect on the roof of the rear slides. Fortunately, it is not too difficult to deal with. I have a three step ladder I always bring with me. It does not always let me see the roof of the slide (depending on the site terrain), but it does make it pretty easy to take a towel throw it on the roof and drag it off to pull off debris and water. I do this on each side of the slide, just before I push the slide in. Takes maybe a minute, no issues with water in the trailer, unless it is pouring rain when you push it in. If it happens to be pouring rain when you push in the slide, any water in the trailer is pretty minimal and is easily cleaned up with a towel.

DAN


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Check your seals to make sure they are properly touching the top of the slide out, they sell some seal lube or you can use something like 303 Protectant to keep them in good condition. The challenge is if you get debris on the roof the seals can't squeegee the water off. One thing I found is as I brought the slides in, stop when you are about 90% and allow water to drain, that is also a good time to wipe off the top of the slide that is inside the camper. Then bring the rest of the slide in.

You can also install slide out toppers, which pretty much solves the problem. You can also raise the stabilizer jacks and then raise the tongue up a bit to encourage the water to drain, then lower back level and bring the slides in.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Y-guy. I found that if I deliberately make the TT not level when getting ready to leave, the water on the roof of the slide will run off easily. I only have to mop up a little bit. I do re-level it before retracting the slide.

But if it's raining when you do it, you might not be able to stay ahead of the water--if it comes down about as hard as it runs off, you're caught between a rock and a hard place. Good luck.


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Y-Guy that's what I was wondering...does Keystone make a slide out topper that covers the rear slide? I can't locate one online. But reading all the suggestions I see that maybe there other options. The weather we're having summer indicates lots of rainy camping trips....ugh.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One of our members, several years ago, made a slide out topper for the rear slide I can't find that tread, However here is link to another thread about it. Click Here


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> One of our members, several years ago, made a slide out topper for the rear slide I can't find that tread, However here is link to another thread about it. Click Here


I believe it was Moosegut who made the rear slide topper.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm also in Western Washington. I always "level" the 21RS with the tongue slightly high for a couple reasons. If you don't, the runoff goes to the front of the trailer and pours out of the rain gutter directly in front of the storage compartment door. There is nothing like getting a shower when you are trying to pull something out of there. Leaving the tongue high also makes the water run to the rear of the queen slide out so there shouldn't be any puddles on it when it's time to retract.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> I believe it was Moosegut who made the rear slide topper.


Thanks I knew somebody here would remember who it was.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I believe it was Moosegut who made the rear slide topper.


Thanks I knew somebody here would remember who it was.
[/quote]

I remember Moogegut made a nice one that snapped on, but I think his was a side slide topper. snsgrahm built and installed a topper for the rear slide out.


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

I purchased a telescoping ladder that stows easily and a painters telescoping pole that I screwed on a squeege head (same threads as a roller handle). I get the slide ready to go in, raise the tongue jack, set up the ladder and squeege the top. We put some towels on the sofa and dinette seats just in case. Works great!


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Ah the joys of living where it rains in June, July, and August. Thanks guys. I'll pass it on to DH.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I recall that the level of the rear slide should be adjusted so it slopes ever so slightly down when the trailer is level in order to allow for draining.

Ed


----------

